# Good EG + CLL Algorithms



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

I was very hesitant to learn EG-1 after I had finished learning CLL because many people said a bunch of the algorithms were really bad. I didn't want to learn bad/slow algorithms so I've been working on finding "good" EG algorithms for a while now and have finally compiled a whole list. Algorithms came from David Woner, Justin Jaffray, Rowan Kinneavy, Jude Wright, Bence Barát, Amaury Sechet, and me. I'll be updating the list whenever I find a better algorithm for a certain case, but the current algorithms can all be done relatively quickly.

My CLL and EG algorithms are found on my website.

CLL: http://www.speedcubing101.com/cll.html
EG: http://www.speedcubing101.com/eg-1.html

If you have any algorithms that you think are better than what I have posted or something is wrong with an algorithm, just let me know. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 12, 2010)

It says I have to enter a password to enter to see the EG algs... but I look for to checking out the algs.

Edit: Thanks for getting rid of that password block!  It works just fine now.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

Woops, I forgot to take that off. It should work now.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Is your site down?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Is your site down?



Nope, it's working for a few other people and I.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Is your site down?
> ...



Lol for me it's saying that the link is broken...even when I search it with Google and click on the link it doesn't work.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Wow, that's really weird because that actually happened to me earlier today. I have no idea why though. I just waited a few minutes and it started working again. So just wait a little while and see what happens.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Works now  thanks


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2010)

Alternative for: R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R 

F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' (I got it from Milan Baticz)


----------



## Zava (Jan 12, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Alternative for: R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R
> 
> F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' (I got it from Milan Baticz)



also the inverse of Milán's alg works for this case:
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'
(U) F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F'


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 13, 2010)

i learnt 3 set of EG from woner's site...but I don't know whether to continue with EG or not..

there are too many <R,F,U> algs, so it's difficult to memorize sometimes. at least with CLL, there are many algs having non <R,F,U> algs..bleah


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 13, 2010)

For the Pi case: U2 R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' 

I do R' U2 x' R2 (U' R' U R)x2.75 R' x U2 R

I do the same alg for COLL. It can be fast if you are good at that trigger motion. What I mean by "x2.75" is that you do it almost three times but you leave out the final R. Haven't really shared this alg with anyone but I'm sure I'm not the only one to have figured it out.


----------



## Weston (Jan 13, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> For the Pi case: U2 R U R' U R D' R U' R' F'
> 
> I do R' U2 x' R2 (U' R' U R)x2.75 R' x U2 R
> 
> I do the same alg for COLL. It can be fast if you are good at that trigger motion. What I mean by "x2.75" is that you do it almost three times but you leave out the final R. Haven't really shared this alg with anyone but I'm sure I'm not the only one to have figured it out.



I use an OLL for that case.
(U2) R' U' R U' R' U (y') R' U R B 

Bayview 2x2 will be pretty tough to win. We have 4 people that know CLL there. Im averaging around 3.4 right now. How fast are you now Phillip?

EDIT: Now I realize that my alg is essentially the same as Anthony's


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you look in the wiki, at the CxLL pages?

I have posted some algs there for EG (some pages needs to be fixed after someone posted a load of CLL's as being EG 0 algs, I fixed some of them but more are there).

And please fill in with more algs, there are gaps...


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 15, 2010)

I see on your website that you are using some pictures of mine.

These pictures are under FDL licence, and you do not respect this licence. This is not a restrctive licence, so please respect it.

Basically, you just have to tell who's the original author, and mention the gnu fdl licence as effective on the picture. If you respect that, you can do whatever you want with that.

I have choosen a very permissive licence to allow people like you to use the picture and I'm happy with that. But you cannot make the picture your own.

Anyway, I'm very curious to know where did you find theses pictures.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2010)

I think he found them on David Woners website.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 15, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Basically, you just have to tell who's the original author


Uh...


> Thanks for letting me use your CLL Images, David.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I made all of the 2x2 images by myself and gave Anthony permission to use them. I cannot speak for the 3x3 images.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 15, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, you just have to tell who's the original author
> ...




I'm just asking he do the same for my images  Nothing more, but nothing less.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 15, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > deadalnix said:
> ...



If you are asking if I stole your images, the answer is no. I don't even know what your site is. I am also willing to bet that if you do a direct comparison between the two, they will obviously not be the same.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2010)

If you read the previous post, David didn't use your images.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 15, 2010)

I read previous posts.

I'm not dealling with davids images (which belong to him, at least not to me). I'm dealing with the images on OLL and PLL pages of the website, the ones with a french keyboard on them and a rubik DIY cube with crappy stickers.

I didn't expect that my post will generate so many answers. I'm felling like the grumpy guy now :'( But I repeat, I have nothing wrong with the reuse of my images, as long as this is done as specified in FDL licence.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 15, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I read previous posts.
> 
> I'm not dealling with davids images (which belong to him, at least not to me). I'm dealing with the images on OLL and PLL pages of the website, the ones with a french keyboard on them and a rubik DIY cube with crappy stickers.
> 
> I didn't expect that my post will generate so many answers. I'm felling like the grumpy guy now :'( But I repeat, I have nothing wrong with the reuse of my images, as long as this is done as specified in FDL licence.



lol. Seriously? I found those on google a long time ago. If it's really that big of a deal to you I'll just take my own pictures and replace yours with them. All they are are four pictures of a cube at the OLL, PLL, and solved states, it's not like it's your artwork or anything (at least it doesn't look like that to me). >< I'll take them off soon, don't worry.



DavidWoner said:


> I cannot speak for the 3x3 images.


Oh, just for the record, Lance Taylor (LanceTheBlueKnight) let me use his 3x3 images.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol. Seriously? I found those on google a long time ago. If it's really that big of a deal to you I'll just take my own pictures and replace yours with them. All they are are three pictures of a cube at the OLL, PLL, and solved states, it's not like it's your artwork or anything (at least it doesn't look like that to me). >< I'll take them off soon, don't worry.



Yes seriously  But you needn't to brings new ones. You can just tell the source like you do for david. Or take your own, as you prefer, I don't want to say you the way you have to do your website.

I feel, considering the answers I get, that i looked angry about that. In fact, I was more amazed to discover these pictures here than angry.

I'm happy when people reuse the things I do, and it's why I publish them under licence like FDL, that allow reusing. The inly thing you have to do is write something like « picture taken by deadalnix, under FDL licence » or something similar.

The goal isn't to say to people « you are stolling my picture this is bad », but the complete reverse, protect that someone say « this my images, and you cannot use it anymore ». This is using copyright the reverse way as usual, and it's called copyleft : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyleft

I agree that it isn't a big deal for a picture like this (and not a very creative pictures), but this is something I do for everything I produce because I belive in sharing.

I'm sorry to not being very clear, but this si quite difficult for me to explain this in english (I'm french and not very talented in language in general, so things are sometime hard to express in english for me).

To come back to the subject, great job for EG. I have worked these cases, but, unhapilly, most of the cases are similar to yours so we don't have so much to learn from each others.

I will check all yours cases to see what differs from mine and repport here if I have something more interesting.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I'm sorry to not being very clear, but this si quite difficult for me to explain this in english (I'm french and not very talented in language in general, so things are sometime hard to express in english for me).
> 
> To come back to the subject, great job for EG. I have worked these cases, but, unhapilly, most of the cases are similar to yours so we don't have so much to learn from each others.
> 
> I will check all yours cases to see what differs from mine and repport here if I have something more interesting.



Sorry if I came across a little rude, I just don't think it's that big a deal. I might keep your images and just add your name somewhere on the page. 


deadalnix said:


> I will check all yours cases to see what differs from mine and repport here if I have something more interesting.



That'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 16, 2010)

Try these cases :

RU'R2'FR2U'R'
RU'R2'FRURU'R'U'R'FRF' (long but very finger friendly)
RU'R'FRU'R'URU'R'F
RU'R'URU'R'UFRU'R'


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2010)

1. RU'R2'FR2U'R' - this one is essentially the same algorithm as the one I have posted, just a different way to execute it.

2. RU'R2'FRURU'R'U'R'FRF' - I really like this one a lot. Especially because it switches the two bottom layer pieces in the front and not on the right side like the alg I had.

3. RU'R'FRU'R'URU'R'F - This one is pretty nice as well, but the alg I have is extremely easy to remember and just as fast.

4. RU'R'URU'R'UFRU'R' - I didn't like this one very much at first because it requires an AUF from the standard position, but then I realized it's really just (URU'R')*2 UFRU'R' when you include the AUF, which is nice. 

Thanks, I'm going to add the second and fourth algorithm to my website and add your name to the list of people who found the algorithms. 
If you find any more, I'd really appreciate it if you shared.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 17, 2010)

R2U'RU2'RFRF'


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> R2U'RU2'RFRF'



I don't really like this algorithm very much because it switches the bottom layer pieces on the right instead of the front. I'm actually trying to see if I can find good algorithms for the cases I have that require the cube rotation before the algorithm. Anyway, I'm about to add your other two algorithms to my site. Thanks again.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 29, 2010)

Try this: F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' and the inverse for that CLL. I think it's a lot quicker. Found it out when I was messing around with the cube. It also works as COLL FYI.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 2, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Try this: F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' and the inverse for that CLL. I think it's a lot quicker. Found it out when I was messing around with the cube. It also works as COLL FYI.



Nice find, Phillip. They look great for 3x3 COLL.  I'll try them out later and see if I think they're faster on 2x2 as well (at least for me) than the algorithms I already have.


----------



## Erik (Feb 14, 2014)

Just finished learning EG1. A couple of new algs I found:

Noflip T: R' U R' L' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 
T something: x R2' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
T mirror something: x L2 U L2 U L U2 L2 U

L case: x U' R2 U2' R' U R2 U R2'
L mirror: x U L2 U2 L U' L2 U' L2'

A sune case: R2' F' U' F U' R U' R2

May have forgotten some.

p.s. this seemed the most relevant thread, as there isn't really a place where we gather EG algs


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 14, 2014)

Erik said:


> Just finished learning EG1. A couple of new algs I found:
> 
> Noflip pie: R' U R' L' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2
> Pie something: x R2' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
> ...



these are pretty nice! I guess I'm not the only one practicing 2x2 again


----------



## Erik (Feb 14, 2014)

Ya I was bored so I learned most of EG 1 in 2 days ^^. I'm still really bad at predicting the EG case in inspection, recognizing the EG case from different angles and also I still need to learn AUF


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 14, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> these are pretty nice! I guess I'm not the only one practicing 2x2 again



Yeah, I am too! *high-five*

Still can't break my PBs from year ago though. :/


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 14, 2014)

Erik said:


> Just finished learning EG1. A couple of new algs I found:
> 
> Noflip T: R' U R' L' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 *U2 R2 B2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R'*
> T something: x R2' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' *x R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' regripless*
> ...



I find that algs that start with a rotation are usually really useful to force an AUF skip, otherwise AUF can get awkward. That's why I think these are quite good as add-on algs and probably not for primary use...even then I have put some alternatives that I use in italics.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 14, 2014)

Found this. Not sure if it's already here. 
R U R' U R U R2 F R2 U' R' 
Pretty nice one considering I don't have to keep the block on the left anymore.


----------

